# Headlight Upgrade Question



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

OK, I have the halo projector headlights and i was wanting to upgrade the bulbs.
I recently purchased some Nokya h3 bulbs for the low beams, and some for my foglights to match. and they lasted for about a week, then they burned out. It didnt melt my harness or anything, they just burnt out. I was thinking that I need to get one of those upgraded headlight harness. But I've never seen one for the h3's, so, since the stock bulb is the 9004, would i get one for the 9004, connect that, then connect the projector harness to that? I'm really confused here, and I want to upgrade the bulbs, and I would also kinda like to go with a higher wattage. someone help me out here


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I don't reccomend anything higher in wattage than what they gave you. I've heard too many storis and have had too many bad experiences with raising the wattage. Color and gas and shape is irrelevant. Just wattage makes more heat which is always bad.

Seth


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

So what kind of bulb would you recommend, I was wanting to go with nokya, cause i like how they look, but i dont think they sell any 55w h3's. i was looking on nopionline, and saw some catz reverse white 55w, i'm not sure what they look like, but arent catz suppsed to be a good brand? they were only $26 for a pair.
And what does it mean when it says something like 55w = 85w? Is it really burning at 85w, is it safe to use as a direct replacement, or do i need like an upgraded harness or something?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I know hella sells lights that fit the projectors that are 55w and man are they strong. I have them in my fogs and driving lights. They are a yellow light though. Not bluish.
As for the 55=85, I think they mean that the light output of their 55w lamp is equal to the light output of a standard 85w lamp. In home depot for example you can buy a flourescent bulb, it says 3w = 40w, which means that the bulb only uses 3w, but the light output it produces is equal to an incandescent 40w bulb.

Seth


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Make sure you didnt touch the bulb with your fingers. This is the number 1 reason bulbs burn out quickly. The oils from your fingers ruin the glass.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *So what kind of bulb would you recommend, I was wanting to go with nokya, cause i like how they look, but i dont think they sell any 55w h3's. *


H3 is 9004

Sylvania Cool Blue is probably what you would want: http://www.sylvania.com/auto/cool/welcome.htm

I prefer the higher intensity white with no blue so I use the Silverstars:
http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

sylvania silverstars are supposed to be one of the better ones w/o spending like 100 bucks. dont go w/ higher wattage like everyone said, and i think it was probably 55W/85W unless theyre h3s, its 55W low/85W high. they could have been h2s or h4s, whichever... if there is another one like that that has a dual filament. anyone know of a manufacturer that makes amber headlights and foglights? i think i could get ahold of some amber foglights @ lexus if i really have to, but i havent been able to find amber headlights anywhere. i know there is such a thing, ive seen them on the street once, and the speedvision GT3 cars run them


----------



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

hid is good too best lighting upgrade there is 


http://photo.msn.s8.com/MS8zLzEwNDA...a74ded7443813ccf3f/clbk=HcZNnT9kkUh7v3gGH5Km4[/url]!qR9Y*1HSQjU2D7it6!P*3BClUDSemJU57BXep5GMIqLZe9aC9zKEY$/jpg.jpg


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...B14 related, maybe.

Cosmetically related...yup.

Off to Cosmetic Mods/Show you go!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *And what does it mean when it says something like 55w = 85w? Is it really burning at 85w, is it safe to use as a direct replacement, or do i need like an upgraded harness or something? *


The 55=85 marketing ploy is BS. What they're measuring is the light at the bulb, and since these bulbs have a bigger, heftier filament, they have a larger "hotspot" in the bulb. No more light actually gets down the road.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> _originally posted by Hawaii_SE-R:_
> *H3 is 9004*


correct my if i'm wrong, but I thought they were two completely different bulbs, like the H3 is the stock foglight bulb, and the 9004 is the stock headlight bulb.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This should clear up a few things:




























_Images from rallylights.com_


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops. Got confused with the numbers. H4 is 9003. Damn. Wish they could have simplified this when they started giving them numbers.


----------

